# Firebox Thermometer?



## rattlin_ram (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone put a thermometer on their firebox on a horizontal smoker?  I have a char griller that I got for my birthday.  I added 3 thermometers to it, two in the lid close to the grates.  and one in the firebox.  But the one in the firebox gets too hot and reads well past the 475* mark that my thermo's top out at.... 

Was wondering where to get one that would read higher?


----------



## que'inkc (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm just curious to know why you need to know the temp in your firebox?


----------



## rattlin_ram (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess I don't really.... But more info never hurts imho... :D Also the thermo's where cheap so I figured I'd put one in there as well anyway.... There is already a hole stamped out for it in the firebox. Just had to punch it out and drill out a lil bit to fit the thermo.

I used to have one on my wood stove that was magnetic. Just told me when I was buring at the right temp to avoid creosote. Figured something like that would prolly work, but I would rather have one that mounts permanent.


----------



## richtee (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess I could see a limited use... but when the smoke is white and rolling... you are making creosote. Thin and blue is good for you!


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 19, 2008)

At one time I had planned on adding one for my control system so I could calculate the time difference in the firebox temperature change and the smoking chamber temperature change; for the sake of PID loop tuning.

I was looking at using a high temp thermocouple.  Thermoworks makes a ceramic fiber one that is rated for temps up to 2500 degrees for $44.00:
http://www.thermoworks.com/products/..._hightemp.html

I can see uses for knowing the firebox temp, but it's not high on my list of things to try (and I have a long list, by the way).


----------



## walking dude (Mar 19, 2008)

what geek said.............and he is out resisdent geek..........and if he doesn't see a need for it............................................

i am having ENUFF probs. just turning out good q, fighting SMOKER box temps.........


----------



## desertlites (Mar 19, 2008)

yup low & slow-internal meat temp is what I looking at( with exception)


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

And you haven't built a drum yet why???


----------



## navionjim (Mar 20, 2008)

I've checked mine just for the hell of it. I used an infrared laser thermo, the point and shoot type. But its easier to just look at the fire and judge from that, the numbers were mostly useless data.
Jimbo


----------



## smokedoggydog (Mar 20, 2008)

Has anyone used lump coal instead off charcoal , i can get alot off it but never got the nerve to try it. SO all my brothers and sisters of the smoking world, help


----------



## richtee (Mar 20, 2008)

A search for the work "lump" produced 35 hits in the title. I'd imagine hundreds in the post text.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 20, 2008)

Rich:
 I think he's talking about real coal, like what a steam train uses for fuel. I think anything smoked with bituminous or anthracite coal would taste pretty nasty though. Not that I have any experience with it.


----------



## richtee (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooooo. Boy... I hope not. Pine would be better I'd think.


----------



## navionjim (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah Rich, either pine or Kingsford...


----------

